# evil eye



## Qcumber

How do you say "evil eye" in Tagalog?
I have the impression this superstition doesn't exist in the Philippines. At least it is not mentioned in dictionaries.


----------



## mataripis

masamang paningin or masamang maningin. Usually most writers in Tagalog books did not experience the rural life or not exposed to elders of Native Tagalog speakers.This is the reason why many Tagalog words can't be found  in written works.


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

I think its *masamang makatingin. 

Example: 
*_The lady in red has an evil eye._ Ang babaeng nakapula ay masamang makatingin.


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with Pretty_Gaella, although the English idiom is more commonly expressed as _giving the evil eye / stink eye. _So the sentence _*Masamang makatingin* yung babaeng nakapula _would be the equivalent of _​The lady in red is giving me the evil eye / stink eye._


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Literally *masamang paningin *means* bad vision.*


----------

